# 00283 abs sensor code on mk3 golf fixed!!!!! dirty abs ring



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*00283 abs sensor code on mk3 golf, dirty abs ring updated not fixed!*

Hi all i've just cured a problem with our abs on our ob1 1994 golf vr6.

The abs light came on and stayed on after self test and wouldnt clear and was throwing the 00283 left front abs sensor G47 code, but it didnt say anthing else.

So we tried cleaning the connections and that didnt work, so we replaced the sensor, the abs self test passed and we throught that had cured the problem, but when we drove down the street the abs light came on!

We scanned it and the 00283 code came back up, we tested the wires and we got 4 volts at the sensor, we then tested the resistence of the sensor from the connection in the loom which you cant do on the later mk3 models.

And we wiggles the wire and the resistance was stable so no breaks in wires etc.

We put it down to the sender took it back and got it replaced, put that on and it did the same thing.

Last night i was really baffed to what was causing it.

So after browsing the net, one site said that the abs ring may be carboned up and may cause problems, but i thought that if that was the case that would just cause the EDL traction control to kick in as your driving.

So before pulling my hair out, i got the cordless drill and wire brush and gave the ring a good clean, the wire brush was just small enough to fit in to the gap at the top of the hub carrier.

I also got a file and gave the connection terminals on the abd sensor a little scrape, even though it was new they sometimes oxidise in storage, so it's just to make sure it's a good conection.

And low and behold thats cured it.

So if your abs light keeps coming on when driving, but strangely seems to pass the ignition on self test, try cleaning the abs ring and give the terminals a scrape.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

Just an update it was fine on the drive around the block, but we went to get the shopping and the flaming things back on :banghead:

00283 CODE AGAIN

Now i am ready to pull my hair out!

I'm going to swap my front abs sensor from the mk4 and try that identical sesnor, and see if that cures if it does then i know for sure that it's either a faulty batch or they are just poor quality chinese sensors, that would also rule out wiring problems.

What ever happened to cheap good quality sensors produed in europe!

Everything is getting expensive!:banghead:


----------

